# 92FS Mods



## J-Lo (Oct 26, 2006)

Anyone know of any cool mods or composite parts for the 92FS? I just got one and want to make into a custom/bad-ass version of my own.
Thanks,
Joe


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, the 1st thing is to get a "D" spring - it will lower the trgger pull of the DA pull. When I had a 92FS, I ordered one from Landon Tactical, but he is no longer in business. 

Go to the Beretta Forum website and U can find out the latest place to order one from.

Also, if U want, U could get the barrel hard chromed or NP3'd to give it a nice 2 tone look.


----------



## J-Lo (Oct 26, 2006)

*Springs*

Thanks for the advice. I ordered a spring kit from gunsprings.com earlier today. Here is the description:
PERFORMANCE PAK - Beretta 92/96 series full size contains 1 each 10 Lb. reduced power recoil spring, 15 Lb. extra power recoil spring, extra power firing pin spring and 18 Lb. reduced power hammer spring.

Is this including what you called the "D" spring?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I don't think that's what U need. Personally, I would leave the recoil spring along - Don't mess with different weights unless U are shooting +P ammo (then use the heavier spring). I do not know the weight info on the D spring compared to what the regilar weight is for the standard hammer spring. What U want is usually called a "D" spring. Thats why I suggested ya check on the Beretta Forum. There is a member there with a site who sells Beretta stuff. I thought I had that site saved, but I checked, and I do not.

The REGULAR recoil spring - U can at least use that to replace the stock one after 5k rounds or so.


----------



## J-Lo (Oct 26, 2006)

*Springs..cont.*

Thanks. I'll check into it. I think since I already ordered that performance kit too, I'll see what I like best after I get the "D" spring on top of the others.


----------

